# 3 way kiss



## MrJohnson (Nov 10, 2012)

What is it called to have a three way kiss between two guys and one girl?

I have often had this fantasy but I have never told a romantic partner about it.

To be clear, I have never been interested in having actual intercourse with another man, but the thought of kissing the same girl together does interest me.

Is there a name for this type of 3 way kiss where there is one girl and two guys?


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Trouble
Ménage au tongue ?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Switch it to two women and you got something!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> Switch it to two women and you got something!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree::rofl:


----------



## Roselyn (Sep 19, 2010)

You're on your way to purgatory...


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

How do you envision this working? Would you kiss one side of her mouth while he kisses the other? Or would you kiss the upper lip while he kisses the lower? Just how do you envision this working, logistically?

The name for this is trouble with a capital T.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

So, like, you are both kissing other parts of her face and body at the same time, or are all three of your mouths smushed together?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Yeah, we need more info.


----------



## len51 (May 22, 2015)

It is called a three way kiss. That is what it is called. I lived in a poly relationship with my wife and our girlfriend for most of our marriage and we did that all the time since our normal sex was a threesome. 

My wife started fantasizing about women a few years after we got married and it started off with a three way kiss one night and led to a very long time lover relationship. She said that the kiss was exciting and left her wanted more so she did more. 

Do not be afraid to explore bisexuality. Nothing wrong with it. My wife fought it for a few years and was unhappy. When she finally got into it, life got good, real good. She says that she is attracted to the person, not their sex so that gives her a larger number of people to choose from.


----------



## MachoMcCoy (Oct 20, 2014)

Gay. Societal pressure has you adding the woman.

And what do you mean how will it work? All tongues intertwine. It's all about the tongues. His WILL hit his. A lot.

Gay.


----------



## MachoMcCoy (Oct 20, 2014)

len51 said:


> It is called a three way kiss. That is what it is called. I lived in a poly relationship with my wife and our girlfriend for most of our marriage and we did that all the time since our normal sex was a threesome.
> 
> My wife started fantasizing about women a few years after we got married and it started off with a three way kiss one night and led to a very long time lover relationship. She said that the kiss was exciting and left her wanted more so she did more.
> 
> Do not be afraid to explore bisexuality. Nothing wrong with it. My wife fought it for a few years and was unhappy. When she finally got into it, life got good, real good. She says that she is attracted to the person, not their sex so that gives her a larger number of people to choose from.



There's a gray area between women. A solid line between men.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Please explain the 'gray area' between women.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Blondilocks said:


> Please explain the 'gray area' between women.


Two women are hot! Two men are not! LOL!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> Switch it to two women and you got something!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


DING! DING! DING! Yes, we have a WINNER!!

1,000 'likes' for this.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> So, like, you are both kissing other parts of her face and body at the same time, or are all three of your mouths smushed together?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Maybe two of them licked the others face at the same time. :scratchhead:


----------

